# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Prophetic reoccuring dream of Two moons

## Cyclic13

Hello, Im new to this forum but I have been trying to figure out what the meaning of this reoccuring prophetic catestrophic dream I always have means. But before I begin I want to tell you about my dream potential. First off, I've had dream sharing on multiple occasions, I have lucid dreams on a regular basis where I practice flying (I've gotten quite fast at it), manipulation and use of outside energy, going to other worlds (sometimes watching other worlds at war), completely change the scenery like pulling a curtain if I dont like the dream, fight many DC's while flying around with confidence, and even can leave my lucid dream body and can go thousands of miles in a matter of seconds observe the situation and immediately return to my dream body.

Anyway, the dream I have that always perplexs me is always the same one constantly getting more involved each time with a few minor things different such as the place but a few things always remains the same; Two Full moons suddenly appear in the sky but I'm not shocked at all nor scared, although everyone else is in a panic and rushing to try and avoid what is to come. In the dream there is always a great climatic event in the form of a inescapable tidal wave (due to the pull of the second moon I guess). 

This dream has occured for years, in different times in my life, good and bad. That has led me to believe that I dont think it can be easily written off as a feeling I have at the time. Depending on where Im living at the time I can see what would happen to that area (ie. when I was living in America; I was in an american city in the dream when the wave struck). Sometimes I stay in the dream until the wave hits, other times I wake up before. Now that I'm in Japan the last time I had an involved dream about that I became lucid and projected myself to where the wave was hitting which was either China or Hong Kong (most likely Hong Kong since there were skyscrapers getting hit) and could see the devastation and immediately returned to my dream body in Japan and started to make preparations in a calm matter to go to higher ground knowing full and well that if I could see the wave from Japan and it would be useless to escape but never-the-less calmly continued because I remained lucid and wanted to see more. I also always feel the general year in the dream which is between 2010-2012.  

This may sound crazy but there is also an alien twist to the dream everytime where the first time I had the dream, rumors spread with those that survived the wave saying they live in underground caves and can control the weather as a weapon and also started using effective viral weaponry on the survivors (in the form of boils that pop) to cleanse the earth of humans. Other times they send some sort mechanical unmanned weaponry as a distraction to keep people running from the wave. But all in all, the dream always has those constants; Two moons, a giant world-wide tsunami, and aliens. I've looked on the internet on many occasion to try and find someone with a similar experience or some explanation and to my surprise stumbled across something about some draconian race living in subterranian caves on earth planning an invasion in the coming years, which I had no clue about before my dream. Im sorry if this sounds crazy but I need someone to let me know something regarding this...

I might just be a 'Lunatic', but the word did derive from people 'living on' or 'obsessed with' the moon (Luna). Which, for some odd reason, I can feel when there is a full moon which in japan was last night, and can feel an earthquake before it happens here which they call 'namazu' (catfish) because catfish go wild in the water before an earthquake.

----------


## Cyclic13

I forgot to site the things I found in reference to alien base part of my dreams... not that I believe this stuff,(the proof is in the paper as they say) but it is still interesting to read about; some people that spoke out were murdered after their lectures on what they know...like a person by the name of Phil Schneider. (especially him talking about america's black budget, underground bases, and railroad cars)

http://users.rcn.com/zap.dnai/schneidr.htm

http://www.spookysdaddy.com/Dulce.html

http://ufo.whipnet.org/xdocs/underground.list/

----------


## Leo Volont

It is true that any objective resource manager would cut the World Population down to just a couple of hundred million without batting an eye.  We need only look at the logic applied to the management of Natural Wilderness Areas to know what would happen if the same evaluation models were ever applied to Humanity in general -- they would declare an open hunting season on Human in order to thin out the herd.  It had been done before.  It is widely suspected now that World War One was a coordinated event initiated by bureaucrats in key positions within all of the World Powers at the time, in order to butcher down the masses which were seen as becoming ever more unrulely and chaotic.  It was thought that the recently invented machine guns, fast loading and long range artillery, and innovations in poison gases would return the European Populations to more comfortable numbers with little impact on the only people that mattered -- the Banking Classes.   Well, War never works out as the Ruling Classes expect... as the American's are now relearning after the World thought they had learned it in Vietnam.

But the biggest problem that War creates is the instability of caused by destroying the institutions of law and order and the infrastructures and economies that maintained the populations.  Iraq offers a relevent example of how instability can be a far worse problem then even the worst of tyrants -- one tyrant may be very bad, but a couple of thousand barbarians all contending to be the Next Tyrant are far far worse.   But the problem of instability would no longer be a problem if it was resolved to simply eliminate complete populations.  Survivors would be embittered and hostile, so don't have survivors.  

History remembers the Mongolian Invasion of Persia in the 12th Century.  After the Persian Knights had been soundly defeated on the field of battle, their emissories told the Mongolian Generals that the children of Persia would grow up to avenge this defeat.  The Mongolians believed them, and so they initiated a nationwide massacre.  

We can also read of how Rome dealt with Carthage.  Cato would stand up in the Senate and end each speech, even speeches about augmenting the sewage department or hiring new dog catchers, with the words "Carthage must be destroyed".  So, when the walls of Carthage were finally breached, those who were not disposed of through Slavery  were completely annihilated, and the fields for hundreds of miles around were salted... it may well have been the beginning of what we now know as the Sahara Desert.   We can argue that the Policy was inhumane, but as a political decision it was largely successful.  It gave Rome an unrivaled and undisturbed control of the Mediterranean Region which would be undisturbed for close to seven hundred years.

So, any sensible Alien Power that would decide to manage the World Population would be wise to pick out entire regions and populations which could be entirely eradicated, while leaving other Populations entirely unharmed.  The Unmolested Populations, not being antagonized, would not be embittered, and could be used to Colonize the newly made Empty Zones, but now with reasonable population levels. 

Now, regarding the Two Moons.   An actual Moon would be very difficult to come by.  However, a sophisticated Space Power could unfurl a huge circular Banner made out of a very thin film that would appear to be a Moon.   After that, a chain of nuclear explosions down through the centers of both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans and through the India Ocean would be sufficient to flood out all of the Maritime Cities, destroying at the same time every single sea going cargo vessel.  It would certainly destroy every advanced World Economic Power, throwing whoever survived into utter chaos and panic.  There would be no Relief Efforts for a Disaster that large.  It would quickly become the prevalent wisdom that every man would be better off fending for himself.  Anybody with surplus food would not be likely to think of giving it away. 

Regarding your time frame... yes, most End of Time prophecies are projecting 2012 as the year of climax.   The Mayan Calendar then runs out.  The Marian Apparitions have been speaking of End Times for the last several hundred years, but only recently have been leaving Seers behind with the promise that they would see the End.  These seers are now in their 40's and 50's.  Saint Malachi of the 11th Century said that a Pope Benedict would be the last Pope, and now we have a Pope Benedict.

----------


## Leo Volont

I took a look at that one URL which recounts the Conspiracy Theories of that one guy who was killed so that his body would be found... huh?  I thought that if it was important enough, they could simply just make a person 'disappear'.   You know, if the Conspiracy Theory is correct, wouldn't they have had 67,000 helicopters available for dropping his body out into the middle of the ocean?

Anyway, I looked at the claim that 1.25 Trillion dollars goes into the Black Ops Budget each year or two.  The problem with that figure is that there doesn't seem to be enough taxable dollars available for such a budget on one side, nor the same amount of money coming into the economy on the other.   Largely, Federal Dollars is not spent on 'stuff' so much as on labor.  Raw Materials account for a small percent of value.  Most value comes from Value Added which is from Labor.   And the U.S. Economy simply does not have Black Ops Workers coming home at night cashing 1.25 Trillion Dollars worth of paychecks every friday night.  It would take almost one out of three workers working on a construction job a mile deep in the ground, or fabricating Government Flying Saucers, who would not be able to talk about what they do for a living.   And that simply is not happening.  I've known hundreds of Americans and I've seen where they worked.  And I've been in America, and I haven't seen any huge holes in the ground.   You know, you can't have huge Cities under the ground without also having a huge infrastructure on the surface to support them.  and the last time I checked, we did not have Walmart workers commuting to work by elevator.  Teamster Workers move everything in America.  They pick it up from point of Production and drop it off at point of Consumption.  If vast supplies were being dropped off at a 'Bottomless Warehouse' somewhere, from which a vast supply of goods simply 'disappeared' into a hole in the ground, we would all know about it.  There is no way to keep 1.25 Trillion Dollars quiet.   That much money would whistle as it went by.

----------


## Cyclic13

I appreciate a reply to what Ive been dreaming, its been bothering me for the longest time. 

Sorry to play devils advocate on those monetary figures arguement, but here goes; 

havent we spent a ridiculous amount of money on the reconstruction of Iraq alone, already? Imagine what other money has been secretly swept towards at-home projects the public has no clue of? In the end money is just a symbol representing the value of something(which is why america is trillions in debt) if you need more money just say 'add it to my bill', maybe those cost figures dont even factor into the GNP every year because if it showed up on public record people would be able to shed some more light on the black budget but to deny one existing outright is presumptuous. Area 51 is definitely a perfect example of how the government has lied in the past about having an airstrip along with those underground facilities, and now nearly everyone has heard of Area 51 in nevada because of Russian spy plane photographs undercovering it all. How do they get the money for those places, there is no public concensus agreeing of the necessity of said structures nor record of the cost to build said structures. What about Dulce, New Mexico? That is supposed to be even bigger, and if you try and approach close to where the above ground structures can be seen you've already been under surveilence for a long time, have passed many warning signs, and willingly trespassed onto goverment property, in which they can and most likely will shoot you. With the police-state on the rise in america, I definitely feel there is an unspoken agenda with these underground bases. Did you see that site with the percentage of land owned by the federal goverment? its mostly midwest open area where no one could get even strategically close to see anything. Wouldn't be much of a secret if it were in the open now would it?

BTW did you know at every quarter-mile section on the interstate highway in america there is a unmarked path that continually goes straight, perfect for moving army forces between states quickly. Why would you need that on your own soil? I respect your arguements Leo and would like you to explain more of what you find, please if you could do more research on these underground facilities on my behalf (time provided of course) and let me know if the information smells like a lie. Ive seen pictures of the signs warning people you cant cross or you will be shot in places where there is seemingly nothing. and seen video footage of the black SUV's telling people to go back where they came from unless they would like to be shot but still denying existence of anything there. 


I would like nothing more for my reoccuring dreams to be debunked rather than validated but I feel just as you in the first response, that the course of the future will be a bleak one. Humans consumeristic nature will only get worse before it gets better unless a cataclysmic event on a massive scale happens and opens the minds of all, if any at all are left in the wake.

----------


## Cyclic13

When I read these claims, I thought at first why is an invasion necessary? whats the point really? Why not do it 100's of years ago, why now?

This is a good one...
http://www.reptilianagenda.com/research/r011305a.shtml
http://www.reptilianagenda.com/research/r100799k.shtml

heres the main site (http://www.reptilianagenda.com/)
Apparently, according to these sites I came across, they have been making underhand dealings with humans for 1000's of years. Which is where the simile can be drawn between the always ever-present serpent being in many cultures and religions seen as evil tempting humans, hell being a place underground, and reports of 'terrifying dragons' flying high in the sky in nearly all cultures since the beginning of time.

Also, about the necessity of the invasion; The aliens use magnetics for everything, its their basic structure for their energy source. (We call them magnets they call them lodestar) They have been harvesting lodestar for centuries. Not only that, they want ALL the magnetic power on Earth. They intend to continue harvesting that power, now and in the future. As long as we were only useing magnetic power as an oddity, there was no problem. But in recent times, the human race has begun using magnetic power and finding more ways to utilize that commodity. There was a treaty made. In the original treaty, the human race (those representing us) didn't mind at all, 'we' considered magnets as hardly more than useless. As people searched for another source of power, we turned to magnetics and thats where we encroached on their turf.

Finally, the reason I came across these reptile species is I searched for two moons and invasion and apparently when they invade the majority of the forces will arrive in a planetoid ship from behind the moon.(a seemingly 2nd moon)

(It seems like a weird science fiction movie I know but hey if you want to read about it its all you, sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction. In addition, why would I have dreams prior to hearing anything about this? thats the only thing keeping me from thinking its utter bs)

----------


## Leo Volont

Regarding the great deals of money you say is being spent, again I remind you that most money goes toward wages and salaries.  My point is that the money would resurface.  The money may be created as a Debt, but it goes into the Money Supply.  If too many dollars flood into the World Markets, the dollar would become valueless.

Yes, there is one factor in our favor, and that is that many people throughout the World, particularly in Asia have no sense that the best use of money is in investing and spending it a high velocity.  An Economist once explained to me that an Economy that passes the same Ten Dollar ten times in one day is ten times more active then an economy where the Ten Dollar bill is spent once and then stuffed into the Store Owners mattress until Dooms Day.  Unfortunately in the world today, many cultures believe in 'mattress stuffing'.  They call it Savings Rate.  It is supposed to be a Virtue to save, but actually it is only money hoarding and it slows things down.  But, in all intellectual honesty, it would explain what happens to Dollars that would otherwise flood the market and make the dollar virtually valueless.  But on my side of it, most of these 1.25 Trillion Dollars in Salary and Wages would go to Americans who save nothing, but would only use their paychecks to carry the interest on their ballooning Credit Card Accounts.

----------


## Leo Volont

Regarding Magnetism, there is nothing to magnetism but the polarized alignment of feris molecules -- you heat up steel or iron until the molecules can be very mobile and and then you put a DC current through it until it cools.  Voila, you have yourself a magnet.  For a while I was experimenting with magnets.  Correctly made you need to be careful when handling magnets that only weight just several ounces, since they can jump up and slam together and break fingers if they are caught in between.  But, essentially, they are only lumps of iron -- the cheapest and most common metal on earth. 

Certainly nothing to fight over.

----------


## Catalyst77

Hey SolSyke,
    I've read lots of stuff pertaining to what you described in your prophetic dreams. I've even had some dreams about cataclysmic events. You recommend that you read the material from this website: http://www.cassiopaea.org/cass/waveindex.htm  There is a lot of reading on it, but afterwards it will change your perspective on the universe.

----------


## Cyclic13

I'll check it out thanks...

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Catalyst77_
> *Hey SolSyke,
>  * *I've read lots of stuff pertaining to what you described in your prophetic dreams. I've even had some dreams about cataclysmic events. You recommend that you read the material from this website: http://www.cassiopaea.org/cass/waveindex.htm *There is a lot of reading on it, but afterwards it will change your perspective on the universe.*



Dear Catalyst,

That one book goes on forever and ever, endlessly, and 99.9% of it is useless and annoying filler.   Who cares about her shopping trips, food allergies and new hats!  She couldn't find an editor to whip it into shape and so we get that huge self-published mess.  Who has time to wade through hey stack after heystack trying to find a needle that other published sources have showcased well enough.

One of the best pages that include all of this kind of stuff is searchable under "Dire Gnosis 2012".

----------


## Cyclic13

do you have a link leo?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by SolSkye_
> *do you have a link leo?*



Sure!   It's all a lot of fun... you could spend hours on that Site...

http://www.diagnosis2012.co.uk/sm.htm

----------


## Cyclic13

I have spent hours since there since you posted that, thanks for the heads up... maybe my dreams arent as far from reality as I thought. If it does turn out to be real its not like I can do anything about it anyway, but it is calming in a weird way to see that I'm not alone or completely off base in those dreams   ::?:

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

SolSkye that only adds consistency to what I have been dreaming about.
Not only fire and winds. But also tital waves and UFOs. The one I posted was merely recent.

One dream I saw birds all dizzy and flying across the sky while some smashed into buildings and stumbled along the ground. Many dreams I am at a beach and the tide begins to rise very quickly.

I have had a few dreams where I look at the moon and its not normal. Like a dark red, or different shadows, and even sometimes I have seen 2 moons like yourself.

I have dreamt about all kinds of weird stuff. The sky falling. comments. Lava. Ufos patrolling. And war and rubble in general. Also the use of holographic filters. which have the ability to create entire rives, or the illusion of them, when they are not even present, And the ability to make them disapear in a blink of an eye. Also strange holographic like objects bouncing across the sky with the same technology. 

One particular dream I remember someone else telling me about, that I myself had! (shared dream?) We were standing in a circle, holding hands, as this destruction around us was happening. They described precise events in the dream, that happened in mine. This has convinced me even more there is something significant to these dreams.

The trick for me has been in trying to get something consistent out of the dreams to know what is reliable and real, and what it means.

I dont know about UFOS. Or what any of that is. But I did find a interesting theory here and there about all this. And I'm trying to figure it all out. I'm making some progress but its slow. I need more time. I think its a good idea to record these dreams from now on. Instead on relying on myself to always remember the significant ones. Recording them here may give others more perspective over time aswel when I decide to refer to them. So people will not just think I am making them up and have a history of posts to refer to.

----------


## Cyclic13

Yeah, I definitely think we have something with these dreams. Ive been able to go lucid as I've said before but I know something is different. I feel like its a story being told not of me and felt compelled to see it through to completion. I forgot to mention amidst the first post about the two moons but in one or more of the times I had the dream, the second moon suddenly appears but before that some weird event in the sky occurs and everyone is thrown to their feet and then compelled to look up at the sky and see the second moon. 

Ive seriously thought about getting a tattoo of two half moons on each of my forearms that when put together makes two full moons or the long sought third-eye. Im getting my friend to design it now. Im obsessed with the moon after having those dreams constantly and actually feel the moon when its full as I've said before.

heres the design (not finished)...

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

And SolSkye, just to give you more insight this is part of my understanding about it.

During the evolution of a planet, such as this one. Earth is slightly Unique due to a number of factors, one being that other people have come down to incarnate on  earth to help and other things.

but in general, there is 2 races that end up fighting for domination. A serpent Race and A human Race.

90% of the time humans will win because they are more spiritually sensitive than the serpent race, while they have more supernatural powers. (just the structure of the dna bodies and how they are tuned)

What the serpents try to do is eliminate the human race and dominate over them. Which for the early part of the evolution they do dominate them. And in rare cases eliminate them. We came close when hitler was coming to power. If hitler one, the eventual outcome would be the elimination of the human race, not just the jews, and establishment of the serpent race. They were using hitler to achieve these goals which not even he was entirely aware of.

When the humans reach a certain point. There is a great struggle between the serpent race and human race. Because it is difficult to control humans when they begin to understand. So they more or less fight a war with them. Most of the time humans will end up winning. This is only one aspect of the spiritual evolution process in the universe. And its happened to many other planets.

now this is only part of what I understand which I thought I might mention here Because I am still trying to figure it out myself. Just something to think about.

----------


## Cyclic13

have you had dreams of the serperts? where have you gotten this information?

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

Well I have many spiritual teachers, and I observe closely mythology and things which help me to put together a picture. I use my dreams alot to contact 'higher' knowledge or entitys to sort of "channel information"

I am not perfect at it. But I know I am making progress in this. And I can "feel" whats true.
When I unify myself more correctly, I believe it is possible to get information directly. And I will no longer rely simply on dreams. And sooner or later I will finally be abe to conquer matter and death completely through this initiation. And understand the will. 
As we all eventually will.

----------


## Cyclic13

wasn't doubting just curious if you had a link of anything   :wink2: 

so you channel the information? how does one go about starting something like that? I downloaded something vague about channeling your ET self but that didnt work at all.

----------


## goldenarrows

something interesting to note is that the mayan calendar ends in may 2012.

i haven't seen the two moons, but ive had many dreams about huge tidal waves.  I also had a dream in the 4th dimesion once where i looked out of the window (in a room made of hypercubes) and saw thousands of airplanes falling out of the sky slowly like comets and crashing into the sea.

i've heard that there is a "quickening" happening right now: more natural disasters, more people having mystical experiences and kundalini awakenings.  a bigger gap is starting to form between stubborn materialists and the spiritually aware.

i expect sometihng to happen within the next few years-its happening everyday.  but i think the world still has a long way to go in its longterm evolution.

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

> so you channel the information? how does one go about starting something like that? I downloaded something vague about channeling your ET self but that didnt work at all.[/b]




lol.

I dont think its like a set of instructions, like out of a cookbook. Then you channel information. Its alot more blurred and sort of an experience thing. So i'm not suprised you had little success with a website telling you how to do it.

But Honestly if you really wanted to its a long long journey. Times time an effort. And it takes a while to get even any success in this area. You have to study hard and not just in the physical way like you did in school. But I see you already have made progress, hence some of your dreams. Which sensitivity came about i suggest from other past lives aquiring it. So you are not starting from scratch, but continuing on. Channeling any info about anything is an effect as well as part of the goal. But not part of everything u are trying to achieve, Atleast not for me personally.

Goldenarrows your on the ball there, and more aware than most of whats going on. So that is impressive.

----------


## Cyclic13

Well apparently I have written poems and such since I was kid about UFO's and the end of man so I think Ive had some sort of message being recieved since I was a kid. Heres a story my friend sent me of mine that he thought I would be interested in that he found in our 3rd grade literary book which every student in the school had to submit a story in. 

The title aptly named.. 'When Monsters took over the Earth'

Once there was a boy who was playing outside when all of a sudden leaves started turning black! He was too scared so he went inside and looked out the window. Flowers were biting trees and houses were melting. The sky was red! A spaceship landed and everything was quiet for a second and then the monsters disappeared and were never seen again.



After reading that again, I felt compelled to respond to my own writing, which I hadn't read since I wrote it some 15years ago, and recently wrote...

Flowers biting trees,

flowing in the breeze,

life is at ease,

killing to apease.

Holding all the keys,

chilling in the seas,

waiting for the freeze,

killing the disease.

Withstanding the seige,

dropping to your knees,

following new creeds,

planting the seeds.

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

> Once there was a boy who was playing outside when all of a sudden leaves started turning black! He was too scared so he went inside and looked out the window. Flowers were biting trees and houses were melting. The sky was red! A spaceship landed and everything was quiet for a second and then the monsters disappeared and were never seen again.[/b]



That is incredibly deep and symbolic for someone so young. Expecially "flowers biting trees"

When we are kids I think we are more easily "in touch" or "with it".In that way.
Overall pretty good artistic piece of writing hope your teacher gave you 5 stars insteading of condeming it. I never wrote stuff like that when I was a kid. Excellent.

----------


## Cyclic13

Well thanks, that means alot   :smiley: 
I, myself was also surprised that I wrote that since I dont remember it at all, although the image of the flowers biting trees did come back to me upon reading it. I also apparently submitted it with a picture of the earth next to a spaceship which he also sent me.

(if you cant see it I can PM you the bigger versions link but its kind of blurry anyway)

In regards to the channeling thing do you have any tips or suggestions of ways to go about that? As you can see under my name I dont have problems with Lucid Dreaming but I am always looking to broaden my range of abilities and ultimately the search for the truth. 

Sidenote on those tattoo design pictures (it ties into the signature)  :smiley:

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

> I am always looking to broaden my range of abilities and search for the truth.[/b]



k that is the kind of thing that gets my attention, some have mentioned that on this forum to me before but never this directly so soon as you have made this statement. I began to adopt two people because of this. Kastro and Razorback. But It didn't seem to work out or get very far.

I could adopt you? But it is only a suggestion. I suggest this because if you ask for my truth about it, then it takes a while to fully understand what I am saying. And special techniques are required to communicate it.

----------


## Cyclic13

Im kind of foreign to the whole idea of 'adopting'. What does that entail exactly? I'd be glad to do what it takes to try something new

----------


## Nirvana Starseed

ok if you want to try, its on the forum if you read about it, then pm me what you think and what u want to know and we can go from there, and discuss stuff.

----------


## Cyclic13

> _Originally posted by goldenarrows_
> *something interesting to note is that the mayan calendar ends in may 2012.
> 
> i haven't seen the two moons, but ive had many dreams about huge tidal waves.  I also had a dream in the 4th dimesion once where i looked out of the window (in a room made of hypercubes) and saw thousands of airplanes falling out of the sky slowly like comets and crashing into the sea.
> 
> i've heard that there is a \"quickening\" happening right now: more natural disasters, more people having mystical experiences and kundalini awakenings.  a bigger gap is starting to form between stubborn materialists and the spiritually aware.
> 
> i expect sometihng to happen within the next few years-its happening everyday.  but i think the world still has a long way to go in its longterm evolution.*



Thanks for responding, and welcome to the forum. I've already read up on alot of the stuff you've said. Could you possibly let me know of some websites where you obtained your information and also what else you may know of this topic?

----------


## Cyclic13

> _Originally posted by Nirvana Starseed_
> *ok if you want to try, its on the forum if you read about it, then pm me what you think and what u want to know and we can go from there, and discuss stuff.*



I sent you a PM   :wink2:

----------


## Nova314

Heh. You truly have the gift.
I desire such abilities, myself.

Anyway: You have not been dreaming of two moons, but likely rather the moon and the tenth planet of our solar system. 

This event is to happen in late December, 2012, just as your dream suggests. The Mayans predicted it, and it has been confirmed by several modern sources.

This event will most likely be the end of our world. The 10th planet will come close to Earth, bringing gravitational changes, fire from the sky, tidal waves (Just as your dream says), etc etc. It will be the end of times for humans.

If you desire more information about this fateful event, look for information on "Nibiru", "Annunaki", and "Planet X". I am certain they will provide the answers to your questions.

Congratulations, again, on dreaming of The Apocalypse. You have truly an amazing soul. I would suggest upping your level by one.

I will see you later, perhaps in the other world.

----------


## Cyclic13

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for the kind words. Do you happen to know what the alien aspect of the dream represents? Is that part of the mayan prophecy as well? I've read many things regarding many peoples visions/predictions and the more similar they are to mine the more affirmation I get so if you could give me a link of any information you found, that would be great.

----------


## camelotqueen

I can't believe I found this forum, cos I've been having this dream for at least a couple of years. 

When it started, it was brief and I just saw one moon. It wasn't quite full, but it was huge, and as soon as I looked at it, it would come crashing down, and I would wake up. 

I had it so often, that eventually i knew that I was dreaming, and I didn't want to look at the moon in my dream, because I would know that it would be large and almost full. Even though its not necessarily a scary image, I knew that it meant something bad would happen, and it would leave me with this incredible feeling of dread. 

The dreams stopped for a short time, but when they started again, they became much longer and more detailed. 

Usually I'm with a close friend or family member (often my sister), and I'll see the moon and its still the same (large and almost full). But then...I see another moon. This one is a little more than half full, but not quite as full as the other one. This moon is smaller than the other one, and seems to be the normal size and shape of the actual moon, unlike the other one, which is so large, and gets bigger every time I look at it. Right away, even the first time I dreamt it, I knew that it was a bad sign, before knowing anything about the prophecies. I would tell people that we needed to stick together because something terrible was going to happen. Before I knew it, I would be standing in the middle of destroyed and flooded land, holding hands with my family members, waiting for the end to come. In my dream I hope that the moon crashes down so I don't have to drown, because drowning means that you will suffocate, and this scares me. 

So now when I dream, there are always two moons. I'll see the first one, and immediately look for the second one. 

In the most recent one I had, I was driving with my boyfriend and I saw in the sky, a large almost full moon, and suddenly get worried, cos its daytime, and its just starting to get dark, and I know I"m going to see another moon. When I see the second moon, its the same...but its changing a bit...there is some kind of shadow that is passing over it, almost like an eclipse...but its moving quickly back and forth across it. In the meantime, the first moon that I saw is getting bigger. I tell my boyfriend that this is a terrible sign, and that we need to get to our families right away. He doesn't see it, and he thinks I'm crazy. I'm trying to show him, because its so obvious to me, but he doesn't see it at all...he doesn't even look...he just assumes I'm losing my mind. I want to get out of the car and find my family and warn them, but I can't, because he doesn't believe me. 

If anyone has some insight, I would greatly appreciate it!

----------


## Cyclic13

Welcome to the forum. Sounds pretty similar to my dreams, do you happen to have any other aspects of the dream that are recurring (aliens, other disasters)? Have you ever lived past the wave/flooding to see what happens thereafter? Anyway, the information has already been posted about the 2012 stuff, but that couldve been what you were seeing. Scroll back to page 1-2 to see some links

----------


## Craigsta

Really intresting topic there. I havn't had any dreams like that myself, but have pondered over the ideas of something like that happening. 
The suggestion that they could use our own weather system against us as a bid to get rid of us is a scary, but believable scenario(in my views).Using forces which we cant even begin to comprehend ,or protect ourselves against is also, a worrying thought of mine.

----------


## camelotqueen

Nothing like that yet...

Haven't seen what happens after flooding, but I assume that everything ends.

The dreams progress and get more detailed all of the time...so I'm sure I'll get a glimpse of something else soon. 

When I was standing with my family in the midst of flooding, the land was broken up into tiny little pieces, and there were hundreds of people in the same area that we were at. The dream didn't last long enough for me to see the "moon" crashing down...at this point, it was incredibly big...but not big enough for me to see anything on it.

I wonder what the passing shadow was on the moon in my most recent dream. There was a fast moving shadow passing quickly back and forth across it, changing the visible shape.

----------


## Cyclic13

According to the information on the sites it will be a time of evolution where, I assume- the survivors will somehow gain some sort of greater understanding of the universe. They say its when we will coincide with the 4th dimension (whatever that means). I feel that somehow I survive because I never feel scared in any way during the whole thing.

Anyway, in my dreams the moon never crashes just lingers there, does it seem to fall in yours? You should also try and go lucid once you realize its the dream but dont try and alter the dream just try and project yourself to where the wave hits and other things happening to get a bigger picture other than your location. If you dont have much experience in lucidity then Im sure you will get there soon since you already have intricate recurring dreams.  :wink2: 





> _Originally posted by Craigsta_
> *Really intresting topic there. I havn't had any dreams like that myself, but have pondered over the ideas of something like that happening. *
> The suggestion that they could use our own weather system against us as a bid to get rid of us is a scary, but believable scenario(in my views).Using forces which we cant even begin to comprehend ,or protect ourselves against is also, a worrying thought of mine.*



Yeah it was really freaky the first time I saw the dream because I dont normally think things up like that. Although, I've gotten so used to the dream that one time when I was in a city in japan where alien discs were waiting there and the unmanned machinery was on the ground I started helping people make molitov cocktails and knew the exact amount of water to mix with the oil (they use oil here in japan for the heaters so its readily available in the house) to help the fire spread most effectively (I have no idea where that information came from) and I gave the middle finger to one the discs amongst the others panicing since I knew it was a dream.Unfortunately, I woke up while I was going opposite of traffic on the highway on my way to the highest mountaintop in the prefecture I was in 8)

----------


## TheChosen

The bigest problem with prophetic dreams are peoples beliefs. In these times there are so many theories and accepted possibilities that there is a lot of people believing in one or another form of the end of the world.

Now what happens when lets say 100 000 people believe that there is Nibiru coming to get us is that it creates a pretty solid reality in the astral. When one taps to this belief and created image of this reality and travels there in his dreams (or astral travels) he sees it as very very real with a lot of details from all that projected belief of so many people.

Then again he may be tapping into one of the possible future lines , again seing a very real 'reality' of might be.. but what is important to understand that it remains only as a possibility.

Either way , what you see in the astral as a possible future , no matter how real solid and no matter how many spirits tell you it is really going to come , it is never certain.. i wouldn't bet even on the most solid prophecies (like those in the religions .. the bible , koran , torah etc). The thing is up to now humanity has been mostly limited into a 3D way of thinking.. but with the ever growing ascension into the alternative realities it will be really difficult to tell if prophecies and reality itself will remain solid and the same for everyone.

I've had quite a few dreams about a big flood sometime in the future, even in one of them it happened no matter what we tried (me and a team of other close friends i don't know in this life kept trying everything possible to avert the flood but could never make it and each time we had to go back in time and try again). In one of them it was after the flood , and babylon was rasen anew on the top of a hill where a number of the surviving people had gathered to start again.

Another close friend , also a very apt dreamer has had dreams about a great flood... but even so i prefer to believe there won't be any , as belief is everything. What you believe is what happens , it is the 101 rule in dreams and astral and applies (even though in a far more complicated manner) here on earth as well.

----------


## Cyclic13

Thats quite odd, I had the same thing where people were recreating a new city(babylon of sorts) on top of a mountain and thats when the viral weaponry was starting to be used. Word was it was going around the new city quick so I avoided going to the new city. Actually someone in my group of people (none of which I knew) contracted the disease thats how I knew it was in the form of boils that pop and we were forced to leave that person behind. It was a hard thing to do since I had been with that person since the whole ordeal began. 

If you've ever seen that X-files episode with that prisoner receiving a package of meat from the jungle, getting a disease-like parasite which was beetles' larva that gestate in other living things in the form of a deadly fever and boils that squirt onto other people giving it to them, and then the prisoner escaping from prison while the FBI tries to find him and figure out what it is, it kind of looks like that: Pulsating and Grotesque 

I woke up when people started to figure out this was all being done by aliens living in bases underground and I decided to venture there. That was actually the first time I heard about the bases.

In regards to shared realities:
Personally, I dont think you can make something a reality just by believing in it otherwise I would've attained all my aspirations by now. As far as my dream, I dont necessarily believe it all, Im just trying to find an explanation as to why these dreams happen to me again and again without any outside influence (before I researched it at least). I started looking into these dreams only about 5months ago but have had these dreams for many years, since way before movies like Independence Day/Day After Tomorrow. The theory of a shared belief coming to fruition does intrigue me and Ive had that idea before but its still just a theory like anything else, not fact.   :wink2:

----------


## TheChosen

It all depends as to what fulfills your definition of a new reality. By belief you can totaly create your own reality where everything bends to your will (its exactly what lucid dreams of the type 'inside our heads' are .. all you have to do is stay asleep and live in that new 'reality'.
As if you can create this reality according to your belief , of course it is highly unlikely as there are far more people that believe in something else. But the important thing is that this reality is the sum of all beliefs (but keep in mind , beliefs not only of humans.. but also the planet itself , higher spiritual forces and of course the humans' higher selves as well). And what else is belief but a projection of ones view and intent on shaping the reality to his own will. My point being , a spirit believing (thus projecting its energy) towards a more optimistic future makes that future a little bit more possible to come and the negative ones a little bit more possible of not to come... Not to mention ones personal life is by far a lot more influenced by the optimistic or pessimistic stance of the person. But again its a bit more complicated than this, one has to believe not only consciously but subconsciously as well.. in hypnotherapy this is a very common issue of failed goals and healing.. a person having subconscious blocks of achieving their goals (you can believe all you want you are worth and able to do something but you will fail if down beneath your subconsciousness doesn't agree with you).. 

Simply put just defining what it means to 'really' believe in something with your entire self is a whole new area totaly worth of exploring. (the concepts of altered states (such as hypnosis,astral projection or lucid dreams), regression, hypnotherapy, inner child, past lives, higher self, subconsciousness etc.)

Another interesting thing about the babylon dream was that once inside its walls , we found a book that would project anything it was written into the reality. Luckily for us it turned out to be a comedy one instead of horror as we first suspected from the page we happened to turn to.

As to recurring and similar dreams and meeting people in the dreams that you are sure you know very well but later on when awoken have no idea why you felt that way. There is a rather simple explanation , past/parallel/higher dimensional lives .. the more you connect with your higher self portions (the dream and astral body) the more you can remember and experience your true self. Its something thats on the top of my spiritual quest list right now , find out all the details about who i really am.

----------


## Raz

Reading about this was very intence for me... I feel like I was shown part of what is to come... Earths countionses united as one... Part of meny... The physical is only part of the begining... What will be is accelerating... We will all learn the meaning of love and respect.
In my near death state I was in a friends bed "feeling" part of everything. I ran out of the bed room thinking I had discoverd the true sourse of power. The "power" to brake the "rules"... I ran in to the living room where my friend and another guy was eating. Oblivious to my state of mind. I told them I had figured out somthing new. (I also thought they felt the same as me, conected to everything) I took up a glas and droped it and it broke... Why would I destroy something that I loved? The glas was part of me just as everything else. I had figured out how to brake the rules! Then I proclaimed: I cant feel you guys anymore! Dont you love me? I thought the key to power was to stop feeling. To stop caring. Then you could bend the rules and do as you like. I felt as if I knew everything there was to know. I could reach in and pull out any knowlage. I rememberd EVERY THING. I walked out wondering why I had not rememberd everything b4. I felt like I was on top of the chain. Knowing all that had ever been known and what everyone knew. And it made my tiny human brain go nutts... I dont think I rely felt my physical body at this point. Good thing I ran out in to the streets... If I had not been picked up by the polise and taken to hospital I have no ilusion of having survived... That is just a tiny part of my experiance... But what I think is relevent...

Love is the key... You would not steal, hurt or wrong what you truly love. You would sacrifice your self in place of who you truly love... When earth has learnt the true meaning of love it will reach the next stage. I'm not talking about hippy drug love. I'm talking about "respect love".

The serpents are not to be feared... There are "things" that has come past our stage that are here to speed things up... Once we have reached a new stage we will be able to help others reach the next stage... Our entire universe is accelerating in its growth...

What is to come will be beautiful...

----------


## Raz

The time for us all to wake up...

----------


## Raz

Regarding the talk of magnetism... What is to come is about our entier solar system going in to a new stage. Not just earth... The planets are like giant magnets in motion, creating energy.

----------


## Cyclic13

Thanks for the reply, use the [edit] button instead of making 2-3 posts in a row next time   :wink2:  .

Im a bit confused about the near-death experience. What happened exactly and why did you end up in the hospital? Have you had the same kind of dreams yourself?

----------


## Raz

> _Originally posted by SolSkye_
> *Thanks for the reply, use the [edit] button instead of making 2-3 posts in a row next time * .
> 
> Im a bit confused about the near-death experience. What happened exactly and why did you end up in the hospital? Have you had the same kind of dreams yourself?*



Point taken...

I was working my last shift in a bar in australia. I was consentrating so much on my work that I came in to a difrent state of mind... As if medetating... It was as if my co-workers suddenly all where "behind" me out of my line of sight... The big crowd graduly thined out and only the people I needed to interact with existed. As people came to the bar it was as if they told me what they wanted even b4 ariveing to order. As I was cutting up some lime I heard someone say: this is a strong one. in a calm observing voice. When I went out to the toilet and came back I could se the crowd again. 

This was my last night at work... I headed over to a friends place whare I was having my leaving party. I was feeling awsome! as if high on drugs but without any "druggy" efects. As I was going to take a fight 2 days later I thought I would take it fairly easy and decided to go half a pill with a friend. A few hours later I took another half with my friend and decided that would be enough. Something with my state of mind made my brain go nutts from that one pill... I could not slow down my mind and after 3 days my brain had taken so much of a pounding that I could not tell what was a dream and what was reality... I had a near death experiance... I feel as if I was shown so much... One day we wont need our "eggs" to play. I felt a conection to the whole. our system is one. Part of many... I had so many visions and I keep remembering things.. Like the part where I felt as if I was on top of the food chain. Above all, knowing all. Feeling like god but without the conection of love for everyone that I also felt for a short while...

When I got back home and started remembering things from my near death exp I have but one way to describe it... 

Imagine you are a fish... Living in a fishbowl that is located in a box. This box is floating around in the ocean... The fishbowl is the entire world you know. All your friends and family live there... One day you end up outside the fish bowl and experiance the ocean for a short time... Then you are put back in to the fishbowl... 


I thought I was awake and Talking to my girl friend and her brother in her kitchen when in the middle of it she leans up to me, breaths in to me and sez: I did not give that 2 you. And we resume as if nothing hapend. We talked about things in a way that has made me understand now that it was not realy them. Especialy her brother said: Usualy people get so: "Ohhh! halelua and so on. when they first find out"
And I did not understand. Like in a dream I just went with it. In the midle of it I heard my girlfriend say something like: is he ready? And her brother replyed: No, his physical form would have evaporated...

I had been talking to pleople that felt so real that only their acceptance to my state of mind and their difrent way of interacting with me and showing feelings has made me relice they where not "real".
I was picked up by the police (witch I thought was a taxi at first) and they took me to a mental hospital. I woke up in a room that looked like a normal hospital room with a bed and restroom with a shower... My mind was perfectly clear and nothing dreamy at all about my state... I started looking around the room and behind the door to the restroom there where boxes in yellow bags with signs that made it perfectly clear that I should keep away... Some said "Hurecane meterial" and other wierd stuff... I looked at the desc and there was a note with the text "To cure canser they need but find the right molecule to manipulate" (or simular) scribeld down on a pice of paper... Next time I woke up I was in a mental hospital and verry confused... I thought I was still dreaming even tho I now know I was not... It took me a nearly a month b4 I stoped getting flash backs and forgot that life was not a dream... 

We are all part of one big dream... our solar system (our god) is the dreamer... Earth is like an egg... Just like our bodys are like eggs... What came 1st? the hen or the egg? I feel like I know it would have to have been the egg...

What is to come is accelerating...

I do not claim what I have experianced to all be true... But it gave me truth to consider...

----------


## Cyclic13

Interesting story, alot of parts were hard to follow (like the hospital part or what pill you took) but I think I get the overall jist of it. Did you happen to have anything to say pertaining to the Two moons or aliens and stuff in the topic?   ::D:

----------


## Howie

Wow. I don't know how I missed this post. Sorry to post so late into the game.
With all that information aside, what cought my eye was the two moons!

I have had a reacuuring dream of two moons as well. They are close in size. One bigger than the other. Both much larger than the moon we normally see. (Our moon??? Is it really ours. Never thought of that before.   :tongue2:  )
They have a redish glow and they are outside my door manytimes I walk out of my house. There is a very earie feeling in the air. I then wake up. 
I have painted what I see through watercolors.

You can astral project??  ::shock::  or romote viewing!?
This interest me more & more every day it seems.

Tell us of some of your experiances SolSkye.
An interesting site-----> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_viewing

I have much to read!   ::D:

----------


## Raz

> _Originally posted by SolSkye_
> *Interesting story, alot of parts were hard to follow (like the hospital part or what you pill you took) but I think I get the overall jist of it. Did you happen to have anything to say pertaining to the Two moons or aliens and stuff in the topic? **



The pill was a Extazy pill... MDMA... Would like to note that I have nerver been a big user of drugs. During my last 5 months in australia I played around with a bit of everything but have not tuched anything b4 or after coming home.

My over all feeling was that there is change coming, and reading about your dream just stired up alot of feelings that reminded me of what I had experianced. I could be wrong. Just following my heart and how I feel (excuse the hippy talk, but I dont know what other way to putt it).

Sorry if my post was a bit confusing... Verry hard to put it down in words as it was so mostly feelings involved... Feelings I think you only will experiance down the path of death... Hard to describe. I could be wrong.

----------


## Cyclic13

[quote]Wow. I don't know how I missed this post. Sorry to post so late into the game.
With all that information aside, what cought my eye was the two moons!

I have had a reacuuring dream of two moons as well. They are close in size. One bigger than the other. Both much larger than the moon we normally see. (Our moon??? Is it really ours. Never thought of that before.   :tongue2:  )
They have a redish glow and they are outside my door manytimes I walk out of my house. There is a very earie feeling in the air. I then wake up. 
I have painted what I see through watercolors.

You can astral project??  ::shock::  or romote viewing!?
This interest me more & more every day it seems.

Tell us of some of your experiances SolSkye.
An interesting site-----> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_viewing

I have much to read! 

Hi there Howetzer!   :OK Bye now:   I dont think we've met. Nice to meet ya and thanks for taking the time out to frequent my topic and respond. Im glad to hear Im not alone in this dream.

As far as astral projection, it isnt something Im very versed in and Remote viewing is something else I have no area of expertise (always interested though). I have had some experiences within lucidity extending to the astral, which leads me to believe I was going to places outside of the original dream and into the astral field but could all be a construct of my imaginiation. Personally I find dreams and astral projection one and the same, thats why I always list it as: astral/dream plane. I just think our minds interpret  and see what we want to of the astral/dream plane.

I look forward to hearing more about your dreams, and what you think after you read everything   ::D:

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by SolSkye_
> *Hi there Howetzer! Ok bye now! I dont think we've met. Nice to meet ya and thanks for taking the time out to frequent my topic and respond. Im glad to hear Im not alone in this dream.*



Hello back. Solskye!   :smiley:   I am suprised our paths have not crossed before. You have some interesting topics.
I agree with you as you say, "Personally I find dreams and astral projection one and the same, thats why I always list it as: astral/dream plane. I just think our minds interpret and see what we want to of the astral/dream plane. " But that can change. I think there is part of me that believes it could be something else. But from my own experiance, like yours, it seems to be this way to me.

As far as dream interpretation. It surley must be differant for each of us. As my moon meaning something differant than yours in our dreams. But who am I to say if there are universal dream signs. If there are, it would seem to me they have an esence of being universal because some objects, like the moon, are universal to all of us. But put into connection with your dream or anyone elses  dream may have an entirely differant meaning.

In your life what can you attach the moon to? Has it had any profound effects on your life?
I can not be sure. In my case I think the moons meant that there was a lot of exploration beyond what I have experiance while lucid.

----------


## Cyclic13

Other than being a nightowl and being more awake during the night than the day the moon holds no real personal significance to me. After having those dreams, though, Yes I must say I do enjoy the being in the presence of the moon and seem to get energy from it, more when full. I often take night walks to clear my thoughts. I generally have more vivid dreams during a full moon as well.

----------


## Howie

I am just talking out my ass, but just think of the dramatic effect that the moon has on the tides. That is a lot of pull!!. I am sure one reason is the shear volume that the oceans contain, but still, or brains out pretty sensitive.

----------


## Cyclic13

Yeah, that is a good point about the affect of the moon which I have thought of myself. Howetzer, what is your dream on the moons about? I dont think you ever elaborated

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by SolSkye_
> *Yeah, that is a good point about the affect of the moon which I have thought of myself. Howetzer, what is your dream on the moons about? I dont think you ever elaborated*



ya know Solske, I really do not know.   :tongue2:  
Between past events, my current mind set, and general observations I think I can usually pin down what most of my dreams mean?
This is one reason this dream is in particular odd. More over that it is recurring.
In my lucids I have at times had trouble leaving my property without loosing my lucidity. This may have something to do with new horizons??? 
Most of them are not lucid though. So   ::fly::  

Your dreams seem to have more sustenance to them.

----------


## Feeble Wizard

A couple of weeks ago I had a short dream with two moons.  One was a full moon, and the other was a crescent, and they were near each other (this would not happen in real life).  Also, I think one was red and one was blue.  I dream about the moon a lot in winter, because I like the moon and that is the time of year where it is most prominent.

----------


## Cyclic13

I think after posting about this and getting some of my questions answered on the forum I lost my ability to have this recurring dream. Does anyone know how to return to a past dream that you've had or any steps to returning to an elaborate dream scene that you didnt create. I want to have this dream more often like I did before. 

Perhaps I'm trying too hard?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by SolSkye_
> *I think after posting about this and getting some of my questions answered on the forum I lost my ability to have this recurring dream. Does anyone know how to return to a past dream that you've had or any steps to returning to an elaborate dream scene that you didnt create. I want to have this dream more often like I did before. 
> 
> Perhaps I'm trying too hard?*



Ohh SolySkye.
I wish this had not happened to you. To me this has happened to many of my recurring dreams. I thought it was just me.
But it still could be. Believe that it can happen. Perhaps use an induction technique to try and induce this dream again.
I often thought that your subconscious made it reacquiring because it was giving you a message. Once you have obtained the knowledge of the dream, it had no reason for it to reoccur. Do you feel that may be a possibility?

----------


## Gus

i really dont know, but i will say that tool pointed out a similar fear (or so seems to me) in their last song on the lateralus cd

if you've never heard it i highly suggest, i cant even listen to the last song it creeps me out so much (not in a scary zombie creepy, in a serious world-mind fuck kinda way)

----------


## Cyclic13

> _Originally posted by Gus_
> *i really dont know, but i will say that tool pointed out a similar fear (or so seems to me) in their last song on the lateralus cd
> 
> if you've never heard it i highly suggest, i cant even listen to the last song it creeps me out so much (not in a scary zombie creepy, in a serious world-mind fuck kinda way)*



Do you remember the title and is it at all possible you can fileshare that song or portion of that song? Im an uber-lazy person when it comes to these things with no time to look.   ::D:  

[quote]

Ohh SolySkye.
I wish this had not happened to you. To me this has happened to many of my recurring dreams. I thought it was just me.
But it still could be. Believe that it can happen. Perhaps use an induction technique to try and induce this dream again.
I often thought that your subconscious made it reacquiring because it was giving you a message. Once you have obtained the knowledge of the dream, it had no reason for it to reoccur. Do you feel that may be a possibility?

Well, I dont feel as alone in having the dream anymore. I wouldn't say I got closure, basically more like affirmation and information supporting my previous assumptions of it being prophetic. Maybe now that I shared my experience I lost the ability to have it again? Would you recommend I try and meditate more, or think about it less? I live in the semi-countryside of Japan (30min by train from Nagoya) and can sit on a park bench near my house looking at a vivid image of the stars and moon if you think that will help. In the meantime I'll give it a shot. (Very cold night tonight though)   ::?:

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by SolSkye_
> *
> 
> Well, I dont feel as alone in having the dream anymore. I wouldn't say I got closure, basically more like affirmation and information supporting my previous assumptions of it being prophetic. Maybe now that I shared my experience I lost the ability to have it again? Would you recommend I try and meditate more, or think about it less? I live in the semi-countryside of Japan (30min by train from Nagoya) and can sit on a park bench near my house looking at a vivid image of the stars and moon if you think that will help. In the meantime I'll give it a shot. (Very cold night tonight though) *



I think you should try a technique. Maybe like 
At any point you can implement auto suggestion  and in your case think about the two moon scenario.

----------


## pointview151

my I ask witch city in the u.s.a. were you in when the wave hit I need it to put all the part together a meteorite will hit this earth and a wave about 7000 ft high will take almost all things

----------


## Cyclic13

Washington D.C at the time and I didn't say a meteor hit, it was just sitting there in the sky. It was clearly too big to be falling, it was as if we gained another moon and that it's gravitational pull was the cause of all the climatic problems.

----------


## Tattoo

this reminds me of a dream I had a long time ago, but I didn't remember it until reading this over...

I am in my home (in a house I never lived in), and there is a large window facing the ocean (or water), and my family and I are all holding hands looking out the window and my mother starts talking about the great flood, and heaven and they are praying and crying. I try and tell them something URGENTLY that I've known for a long time, about death and the universe- to disuade their beliefs in a christian afterlife by presenting them with the TRUTH... but the window breaks and water pours in... I dont remember if I try and tell them, or if I WANT to tell them but dont have the heart to..

Its so draining to feel negative all the time about the future... not that I have any intution other than my nagging beliefs of what is to come... powerless is the way I would define it

Everyday I'm reading and learning about philsophies and science, and Im struggling to understand as much as I can. But I feel like Im doing it alone, I have only myself, and I cant even give up and "live what life I have left to the fullest", because I know its all relative and I second guess myself in even enjoying that.

One thing is for sure, the universe (or our universe) is a singular entity and everything is one in the same

----------


## Cyclic13

Wow, sounds like a pretty intense dream. I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner I've been pretty busy lately. It's interesting that you remembered it as you read this. I don't know what to think of these dreams either. Are they premonitions of things to come, or just part of a vivid imagination? I also agree with you about everything being connected.

PS. Nice avatar   ::shock::

----------


## Magical_Mongoose

I'm not much of a lucid dreamer, have done it occasionally but never consitantly. Though in the past couple of months my dreams have become more intense, more "linear", and usually I'll have multiple dream-paths in a single night that I'll be able to remember
 Anyways, enough about me. What you're saying is quite profound, yet through a combination of deep meditation and a collection of dreams I have experienced myself, I have come up with the same questions/conclusions as you have.
 Firstly, I don't know if anyone else picked up on this, but didn't Hurricane Katrina seem somehow not entirely "natural", that it indeed was controlled, and possibly created, by some unseen force to ensure a maximum ammount of damage on New Orleans, which it DIRECTLY hit? The night that this was occuring, I could not get to sleep., but I managed to  achieve some deep meditations amongst the chaos that was occuring on the Earth at that moment, and the same thing kept up popping in my mind: reptilian like aliens, with faces resembling that of velociraptors. There's definitely a reptillian connection with these "natural" disasters, but I seriously wouldn't worry about these guys for much longer...they are fearful of the true extent of humankinds mental-spiritiual powers, such as "psychic self-defense", and their grip is being loosened from behind the scene by several benevolent alien factions who already walk in our midst. This is being done by psychicly aiding humanity in not only raising our frequency, but aiding us to adapt to the new sources of energy that would otherwise send a large portion of humanity into full-blown psychotic episodes. Once this has occured in enough people, the reptillians will no longer be capable of holding their human/holographic form. The #1 thing: You must have patience with this process. #2: You must have courage for the times ahead. 
 I've had a dream where a geisha wearing a blue kimono is sitting ontop of a small hill underneath a japanese-styled gazebo. Then suddenly, the kimono begins to flow like water, pooling beneath the feet of the woman...I definitely think this has to do something with a tidal wave flooding Japan, with the very fabric of the Japanese civilization flowing down into the depths of the ocean. 
 Also, as to a plague-like virus breaking out amongst the people, this definitely resonates with me deep in my psyche. Something tells me though that it will be extremely short lived, it will only kill a fraction of what was orginally intended, and the cure wil arise from something already known to shamanic-healers throughout the Americas.
 As to the double-moon, perhaps it is a metaphor. Not literally another moon, but perhaps a  new thought-form, a newly achieved frequency, a new state of consiousness throughout humanity that will gain so much momentum, it will freak out the reptillians to such an extent they will bring out every weapon they can in hopes of eliminating us. 
 Just a thought. Hopefully I've been of some help. Later 8)

----------


## Tattoo

I had a dream not too long ago, that I was sititng in a park bench as people were walking back and forth and I could see who were aliens, and who were humans. Like they're faces were contorted in a certain way, and that they knew I by my expression of shock that I might be able to see them, so in fear I was pretending I didn't notice... kinda freaky

I wish I knew where you guys were getting this reptillian alien thing from,

thanks for posting mongoose- and  wilkomen

----------


## Magical_Mongoose

I've had that exact same dream Tattoo. Certain people have "negative auras", in that instead of radiating light, their auras we're black. Maybe this is just showing me how certain people are sick and dying, but on the other hand I felt something very "alien" about the people I was watching.

----------


## cybereality

I regret not having read this post earlier, but feel I should add my own 2 cents. I've never dreamt of the 2 moons, but have read about the vision before I saw this post (sorry, can't remember where). I have had many precognitive dreams in my life, so I know this is all possible. Not all my dreams have prophetic meaning, but when they do happen I usually can tell the difference. Many of the dreams I have will allude to future events or situations, but not in an exact manner. They will require a bit of interpretation. I would be wary of accepting any visions at face value. Many times information obtained from this channel will be obfuscated by archtypical metaphors.

For many years now I have been having nightmares of being engulfed by a tital wave. Most of the time I will be on the beach and the ocean will be pulling me in with the wind. The huge waves are at least 50-100 feet high and the water is raging. I can never escape the wave, but it also never gets me. The dream always ends as I am about to get engulfed by the water. This has been bothering me for some time, and I am not sure exactly what it means. I never thought of this as a prophetic dream, but maybe I should.

I also have a reoccuring dream of a near future water-world. The sea level has risen 100 feet or more, but some land areas are still inhabitable. Rouge groups of people travel and live on boats. The boats themselves are modern but worn, but other than that there isn't much technology. There are pirates in the water we are constantly fighting and running from. Needless to say, this is somewhat of a nightmare and I really dont like being in that place.

Beyond that, I too feel 2012 will be a very important year for humanity. But understand that this is not the end of the world. It indicates a major change or paradigm shift. There are many possible outcomes. I don't believe "aliens" are involved, per se. Even if aliens did exist, I doubt they would have much to gain from manipulating earthly politics. I tend to think of aliens as the contemporary physical place-holder for unknown beings. They are a physical manifestation of our collective willingless to believe in the unknown. In a way they represent our fears. The physical manifestation always changes with time, in previous generations they were called dragons. That doesn't make them any less "real", but they are not something "alien" to us, they are part of us. Don't get me wrong, I have seen UFO's on multiple occasions. The ships are real, but I wouldn't be so quick to assume there is a serpant creature at the wheel. 

I dont have all the answers and am still researching much of this stuff myself. Everyone has their own biased predictions of the future, so be careful to adhering to one particular school of thought. Most can agree that something is happening and will culminate in the near future. Keep learning, keep dreaming and just know that you're not alone.

// cybereality

----------


## DMTman

I remember when msn was a chat program and i could talk to people from the united states and i always felt that they had a bigger understanding of spiritual matters,its somehow linked with the way one communicates and america has a real good language,its like the elves expressed by terrence mckenna that language or communication is the key 4 spiritual development.

In the dmt space one communicates language visualy and the experience is that of being able to express whats in your soul.
Communication is the key 4 human spiritual development as neurons firing in the brain is a direct communication of the matrix of the brain and consciousness.
When we communicate in sutch a way our development has a rapid increse as unity is the final destination in the multiverse,think of it as the matrix of the brain,the consciousness of one(atman) being able to unite with the universial soul(Atman)

In this unity we are truly the micro cosm of the macro cosm and finaly in the image of god.
I feel that every part of information is a metaphor for understanding reality and your matters are of practical matters sutch of the underbase of serpent angels in human flesh trying to manipule the dna of humans to make the anti christ..but this may be a illusion of sorts..as we live in maya everything is a illusion.

I believe in the evolution of consciousness and know that there are subtile changes in the brain chemistry that hinders sutch abbilityes and that the upcoming cosmic ray will mutate the dna to make the human brain get more consciousness in eacth cluster of the brain and humans will develop further then what as now been seen in our recorded past.(genesis is not part of the equation :tongue2: )

My self as experienced 3d consciousness ones and its a subtile change of uncertain actions within the brain..
Maybe the micro tubes,the quantum computing is quite subtile :tongue2: 
I can give a an example: autistic savant,they have a high conentration of consciousness in few clusters in the brain,with in turn make that area highly developed as the nerouns are higly connected.

It may be that this is bio chemical realeted i am not sure since i have not read about the reasons behind the higly concentration of consciousness within a spesific cluster combination within the brain structure of a autistic savant.

Dreams..i have dreamt 2 times a hell dimension of sorts..i feel it must be something like how god felt within the void..the void is something extremly powerfull and to break the chains is as hard as you can possibly imagine..

After the dream state i cry intense and are still in that dimension for a few minutts and i cant express the horror but its 2 entites of consciousness,me and the other..the consciousness is probably diffecult to express so..but its like analogy or whatnot of micro and macro..that is how it felt..i was very small..it felt like a force i had to overcome..a power so intense that you cant imagine.

I also have felt it in meditation but more a objektive observer kind of way and one time i lay in bed and i felt and felt down in that dimension and got Scared and removed myself from the trance state.

solskye thought you was the owner of dire gnosis.
 ::roll::

----------


## Cyclic13

Why would I be the author of Dire Gnosis?

----------


## Chaos Psyche

Since I was 12, I have had dreams where the sky is always the key element. I have seen everything from;

- Day turns to night,sunny to cloudy. With thunder and lightning a castle made out of clouds descends out of the sky
-Fireworks in the WHOLE sky,all over the sky,covering the whole sky
-Rings of fire,vortexes with lightning,just crazy,crazy, stuff
-"Celestial Music" <-- idk either,can't even begin to describe it.
-"Beasts" coming out of the earth and attacking people,surrounding my house, it's very hard to maintain your composure, when your 13 and your dreams are more vivid than life. I own these "beasts" now though!

A few months back I had a dream, and in this dream I was looking at the Moon, and their were children's faces in the moon. Then it changed to, almost a camera showing a woman giving birth to a child, and all their faces became his faces.

When I was younger these dreams would freak me out, but not anymore!  8)

----------


## DMTman

It was becasue there was a link on the site to your post and how it was descriped on the site. 

It gave me the impression it was you thats why.
So i hoped you had a deeper understanding of what i expressed in my post and wrote here.

----------


## italianmonkey

funny
had a dream about multiple moons recently
anyway i knew they were illusions, exactly as i know that illusions are all those conspiracy theories.
i want to know so at least, and think it's convenient for all to "know"so. get?  ::roll::

----------


## Cyclic13

> _Originally posted by DMTman_
> *It was becasue there was a link on the site to your post and how it was descriped on the site. 
> 
> It gave me the impression it was you thats why.
> So i hoped you had a deeper understanding of what i expressed in my post and wrote here.*



Ahh, I found it listed there, I think it&#39;s link &#39;199. Moon Dream 2012&#39;. A while back I shot an email to the owner once in reference to trying to get any help/information regarding this topic and showed him this topic&#39;s link. I never got a reply so assumed he never got my email



PS. There have been alot of interesting posts made here in the past few months but I&#39;ve been super busy making music (see signature for a taste), playing live, and trying to run my own business so I haven&#39;t had the time to respond to everyone&#39;s posts. but I&#39;ll try and make some time in the coming months   :wink2:

----------


## Demon

Very interesting :wink2:  Havent read all pages, to lazy but, im pretty sure something will happen 2012, and i actually hope so. It does nt have to beanything bad. And why would one believe in 
6/6/6 wich the bible prolly has translated wrong anyway=P

----------


## Aeo

2 moons appeared in my dream last night after reading about your dream.  The moons sent down 4-5 people who sold me these strange calenders.....it was very weird.

----------


## camelotqueen

> this reminds me of a dream I had a long time ago, but I didn&#39;t remember it until reading this over...
> I am in my home (in a house I never lived in), and there is a large window facing the ocean (or water), and my family and I are all holding hands looking out the window and my mother starts talking about the great flood, and heaven and they are praying and crying. I try and tell them something URGENTLY that I&#39;ve known for a long time, about death and the universe- to disuade their beliefs in a christian afterlife by presenting them with the TRUTH... but the window breaks and water pours in... I dont remember if I try and tell them, or if I WANT to tell them but dont have the heart to..
> Its so draining to feel negative all the time about the future... not that I have any intution other than my nagging beliefs of what is to come... powerless is the way I would define it
> Everyday I&#39;m reading and learning about philsophies and science, and Im struggling to understand as much as I can. But I feel like Im doing it alone, I have only myself, and I cant even give up and "live what life I have left to the fullest", because I know its all relative and I second guess myself in even enjoying that.
> One thing is for sure, the universe (or our universe) is a singular entity and everything is one in the same
> [/b]



Wow, this sounds very similar to the dreams that I had.

----------


## Invader

I have read in the past about these reptilian theories, and remember above all in these reading that the controling force of their species lived upon a &#39;motorized planet&#39;. They use the planet to travel between two solar systems, according to the document, with ours being one of them. It also mentioned something about how they treat humans as we would treat cows, because of technological superiority.

In any case, I&#39;ve wondered about the stories of dragons and other serpent myths (basilisks, wind serpents, etc), and I&#39;ve related it to the theory of reptilians. Sure, it sounds far fetched, but its not an impossible situation. It really flips your world upside down though when you get into the matter though.

As for dreams, I nottice two kinds that seem to be the basis of present nightmares, although they occur rarely. One type has to do with the ocean. I&#39;ll be at the beach and the water will become unstable, usually with the water rising quickly and the waves crashing violently onto shore. If you were pulled into the water, you were considered dead. The second type of dream has to do with flying saucer-craft. In the waking world I have always taken a fascination to UFO&#39;s and have done my fair share of research, but in dreams they instill a terrible sense of fear within myself. I remember one in specific where the night sky was pitch black, and as I looked over a vast field of wheat blowing gently in the cool breaze, the horizon looked aflame with a deep orange glow. And that was when these UFO&#39;s came down from the sky, two blinding lights blaring from one edge of each craft. Some other dreams just show the depiction of a UFO and still it emanates that feeling of evil...

So I&#39;ll ask this. Why is it that if I carry a sense of interrest and curiosity for UFO&#39;s while awake, I dream through terrible experiences whenever they&#39;re around? I&#39;m personally betting there&#39;s a strong significance, and perhaps a relation to your situation as well, but its open for discussion.

----------


## Chaos Psyche

> I have read in the past about these reptilian theories, and remember above all in these reading that the controling force of their species lived upon a &#39;motorized planet&#39;. They use the planet to travel between two solar systems, according to the document, with ours being one of them. It also mentioned something about how they treat humans as we would treat cows, because of technological superiority.
> 
> In any case, I&#39;ve wondered about the stories of dragons and other serpent myths (basilisks, wind serpents, etc), and I&#39;ve related it to the theory of reptilians. Sure, it sounds far fetched, but its not an impossible situation. It really flips your world upside down though when you get into the matter though.
> 
> As for dreams, I nottice two kinds that seem to be the basis of present nightmares, although they occur rarely. One type has to do with the ocean. I&#39;ll be at the beach and the water will become unstable, usually with the water rising quickly and the waves crashing violently onto shore. If you were pulled into the water, you were considered dead. The second type of dream has to do with flying saucer-craft. In the waking world I have always taken a fascination to UFO&#39;s and have done my fair share of research, but in dreams they instill a terrible sense of fear within myself. I remember one in specific where the night sky was pitch black, and as I looked over a vast field of wheat blowing gently in the cool breaze, the horizon looked aflame with a deep orange glow. And that was when these UFO&#39;s came down from the sky, two blinding lights blaring from one edge of each craft. Some other dreams just show the depiction of a UFO and still it emanates that feeling of evil...
> 
> So I&#39;ll ask this. Why is it that if I carry a sense of interrest and curiosity for UFO&#39;s while awake, I dream through terrible experiences whenever they&#39;re around? I&#39;m personally betting there&#39;s a strong significance, and perhaps a relation to your situation as well, but its open for discussion.
> [/b]



I guess the same reason I was fascinated with the Apocalyptic story of Revelation, and when I would dream of what I have read, it would terrify me. So who knows.....

----------


## Cyclic13

Sorry for the lateness of replying to my own thread. Music and Work keep me from having any real free time. 

Anyway, about a month or so ago I had yet another one of my dreams of the two moon, big wave thing but this time well into the waves arrival. It could be seen in the distance and coming fast. I was in a mountain range in Japan and people were trying to make their way to higher ground and immediately I knew what this dream was, and didn&#39;t feel afraid in the slightest. I decided to head towards the direction of the oncoming wave as it cut between the mountains. I let it take me into it with such tremendous force and as I was being thrown around between the hills of the mountains with the wave I was watching other people get taken into the wave I was now a part of. Then at one point I got slammed at a rightward angle with such force that I couldn&#39;t have possibly survived, and awoke with such an excruciating pain in my right shoulder and arm as if someone kicked me with full force and it hurt for maybe two days after.

Just thought I&#39;d share that.

----------


## claire.n.barnes

> Hello, Im new to this forum but I have been trying to figure out what the meaning of this reoccuring prophetic catestrophic dream I always have means. But before I begin I want to tell you about my dream potential. First off, I've had dream sharing on multiple occasions, I have lucid dreams on a regular basis where I practice flying (I've gotten quite fast at it), manipulation and use of outside energy, going to other worlds (sometimes watching other worlds at war), completely change the scenery like pulling a curtain if I dont like the dream, fight many DC's while flying around with confidence, and even can leave my lucid dream body and can go thousands of miles in a matter of seconds observe the situation and immediately return to my dream body.
> 
> I also always feel the general year in the dream which is between 2010-2012.  
> 
> This may sound crazy but there is also an alien twist to the dream everytime where the first time I had the dream, rumors spread with those that survived the wave saying they live in underground caves and can control the weather as a weapon and also started using effective viral weaponry on the survivors (in the form of boils that pop) to cleanse the earth of humans. Other times they send some sort mechanical unmanned weaponry as a distraction to keep people running from the wave. But all in all, the dream always has those constants; Two moons, a giant world-wide tsunami, and aliens. I've looked on the internet on many occasion to try and find someone with a similar experience or some explanation and to my surprise stumbled across something about some draconian race living in subterranian caves on earth planning an invasion in the coming years, which I had no clue about before my dream. Im sorry if this sounds crazy but I need someone to let me know something regarding this...
> 
> I might just be a 'Lunatic', but the word did derive from people 'living on' or 'obsessed with' the moon (Luna). Which, for some odd reason, I can feel when there is a full moon which in japan was last night, and can feel an earthquake before it happens here which they call 'namazu' (catfish) because catfish go wild in the water before an earthquake.



I'm totally intrigued, i was given a warning from my guide 6 years ago that things were about to change on earth and that it would not be good. i have been receiving guidance from him since about what will happen, He said it would be to do with the sun, solar max, tidal waves, spiritual awakening and aliens.  i asked him to give me some more info, but anyone who deals wih spirit knows that they never just tell you they make you find out for yourself. but he has been pushing me to research certain topics, first was subterranien people who came here from a planet that was destroyed along time ago and hid out in the caves. then came the mayan calander and the sinificance of the end of time date-2012, then onto my current project, solax max due to peak in 2012, which could cause tidal waves on earth and possibly rip our spirit bodies from our physical due the increase in electromagnetic energy. 
i now see how these are all linking together. so i'm totally with you on these dreams.

----------


## C911

a while back, like way back when i was about 5 or 6, i remember having dreams of living in my old house where i was sleeping in my bed, when i would wake up and look at a picture on the wall. after looking at it, the picture would fade and a moon would appear with a face on the moon. it told me stuff, but i dont remember what it told me, i didnt keep it in my mind wat so ever (again, i was 5 or 6). but i do remember one thing though, and that was before the moon would appear by my bead, i would be playing with a blanket that was on top of me, the reason being was whenever i moved it, static electricity appeared and soon i would see the moon. 

I havent had this dream in a long while, but now that i recall it, i will try to go back to it if i can lucid tonight. its kinda not with the subject here, but it does have a moon, so haha i thought it would fit

----------


## Absolute

This talk of reptilians... The dinosaurs were supposedly killed through a meteor crash. But races such as alligators are proven to be reptilians that have evolved over the ages. What if these reptilians are a surviving species from 60 million years ago? Would explain why they are so smart giving the amount of time they've been in existence for.

Either that, or they've been monitoring our planet since before the dinosaurs. Perhaps something experimental. It is quite an interesting concept. Could it also relate to Scientology of how the intergalactic ruler 'Xenu' intends on invading the world?

----------


## Cyclic13

I've been getting a lot of private messages regarding this thread and I think I should address people's questions by posting a proper update of my thoughts.

I have had a lot of dreams of the same nature, some of them with torrential storms after the second moon, and of course the inescapable wave. What else can I do to explain the wave? It's just unbelievably humbling in size, and destructive in nature. It literally changes the face of any landscape. Cities underwater. Roads become raging rivers as people escape to higher ground. I've seen it so many times I don't think it a bad thing, anymore. The world may simply just be trying to balance itself out. We've blindly taken from it long enough, haven't we? We may have been just subconsciously putting ourselves on the runway for a flight into spirituality and humility 101.



I've also thought a lot about and done research on the grays and alien aspect to the dream. I'm beginning to think that the serpents which are talked of and revered in nearly every culture and history on earth may just be manifestations of our higher mind. They may not even be aliens, at all. But the ancient kundalini serpent energy in us all that gives us our knowledge of self. The aliens popping up in the dream may just be our acknowledgement of the awareness of our higher self, and higher energy.

The wave may be just one representation of the inescapable and inevitable change to come as we reach our galactic center. The communal shift to our higher selfs, away from the finite shells that we've been trapped in for so long. 

It may just be time to return to our higher mind and share our gathered knowledge and experience with ourselves before we fall back into the dream and co-create it all over again.

Afterall, the mayans believe time is cyclic... and the end of that cycle is just around the corner... Dec. 21 2012...

Also, guess what two movies are in production by major movie studios this year? 'The Grays', and '2012: War for Souls'. Both of which are from the same author who wrote Superstorm which was the basis for 'Day after tomorrow'. I think the author Whitley Strieber sees the same things I have, so it should be interesting to see those in development.

Whitley Strieber 2012: War For Souls Pt.1;Pt.2;Pt.3;Pt.4;Pt.5;Pt.6;Pt.7;Pt.8;Pt.9;Pt.10;Pt.11;Pt.12

*Other Cultures and Civilizations with a 2012 Event Timeline*

Hopi Predict a 25yr period of purification followed by End of Fourth World and beginning of the Fifth.

Mayans Call it the 'end days' or the end of time as we know it.

Maoris Say that as the veils dissolve there will be a merging of the physical & spiritual worlds.

Zulu Believe that the whole world will be turned upside down.

Hindus Kali Yuga (end time of man). The Coming of Kalki & critical mass of Enlightened Ones.

Incas Call it the 'Age of Meeting Ourselves Again'.

Aztec Call this the Time of the Sixth Sun. A time of transformation. Creation of new race.

Dogon Say that the spaceship of the visitors, the Nommo, will return in the form of a blue star.

Pueblo Acknowledge it'll be the emergence into the Fifth World

Cherokee Their ancient calendar ends exactly at 2012 as does the Mayan calendar.

Tibetan Kalachakra teachings are prophesies left by Buddha predicting Coming of the Golden Age.

Egypt According to the Great Pyramid (stone calendar), present time cycle ends in year 2012 AD

----------


## starbuk

My one dream I had were so similar to these I found the need to reghister after 2 years of lurking.

My dream started out on a yacht on the ocean near Tokyo and the sun was setting. Everybody was looking at it when  a really loud rumbling noise started and everyone looked up. A huge spaceship was floating slowly down and I really stress the part where it was massive. It was like a small moon. The thing slammed into the city and caused a huge shockwave. The ocean started to build up and a huge tidal wave came right at us. Everyone was screaming and the last I remember was the wave hitting the boat and a tumbling sensation. After that my memory faded and I woke up inside the city where the aircraft landed. These reptile humans were ordering people together so they could use us for energy to power the ship. I remember sneaking out with a girl then going to one of the legs of the ship. The ship had about 8 legs extending across to hold it up. On the legs there were these streams of light that if you jumped on you thought of the floor you wanted and you floated to the where you wanted. We jumped in and went to the top floor and snook intoa  room and went into a vent. I remember the area we snook into was specificly a theater where a play was going on. 

That was when I woke up. Very wierd but its fascinatign how this many people had similar dreams.

----------


## Cyclic13

Here's a video I just made with a recent song of ours that alludes to my thoughts...

Terence McKenna & SolSkye - Come Dither While Rome Burns

----------


## KittyMelissa

I registered just so i could post a response... 

I have had a dream about two moons before.. and more than once. Its been awhile since i've thought about those dreams so i'll try to explain them the best I can. 

In the dream... I could see the moons, both of them were near each other up in the sky... but not to far above the trees. They were both so big.. and bright, and with a orange color to them. They scared me for some reason. I had the dream again, and the moons were in it again, cept I was even more scared. For some reason I had said bye to my mother. Then got on a plane to go see someone. I had a deep feeling like something big was coming, but I didn't know what it was. 

Which is kind of weird.. cause my boyfriend does live in another state.. I wasn't dating him either when I had the dream. 


I also had another dream... pretty much one of those end of the world dreams.. I didn't want to see that though. I was outside, my family was talking. Then things went dark, then white in the sky..At that point I faught to wake myself up that I could feel that I was paralyzed. These dreams came close together within the same week. Usually I like dreaming.. I used to be able to remember dreams cause I would run them through my head  before I went to sleep so I could remember them when i woke back up.

----------


## DeathCell

> I appreciate a reply to what Ive been dreaming, its been bothering me for the longest time. 
> 
> Sorry to play devils advocate on those monetary figures arguement, but here goes; 
> 
> havent we spent a ridiculous amount of money on the reconstruction of Iraq alone, already? Imagine what other money has been secretly swept towards at-home projects the public has no clue of? In the end money is just a symbol representing the value of something(which is why america is trillions in debt) if you need more money just say 'add it to my bill', maybe those cost figures dont even factor into the GNP every year because if it showed up on public record people would be able to shed some more light on the black budget but to deny one existing outright is presumptuous. Area 51 is definitely a perfect example of how the government has lied in the past about having an airstrip along with those underground facilities, and now nearly everyone has heard of Area 51 in nevada because of Russian spy plane photographs undercovering it all. How do they get the money for those places, there is no public concensus agreeing of the necessity of said structures nor record of the cost to build said structures. What about Dulce, New Mexico? That is supposed to be even bigger, and if you try and approach close to where the above ground structures can be seen you've already been under surveilence for a long time, have passed many warning signs, and willingly trespassed onto goverment property, in which they can and most likely will shoot you. With the police-state on the rise in america, I definitely feel there is an unspoken agenda with these underground bases. Did you see that site with the percentage of land owned by the federal goverment? its mostly midwest open area where no one could get even strategically close to see anything. Wouldn't be much of a secret if it were in the open now would it?
> 
> BTW did you know at every quarter-mile section on the interstate highway in america there is a unmarked path that continually goes straight, perfect for moving army forces between states quickly. Why would you need that on your own soil? I respect your arguements Leo and would like you to explain more of what you find, please if you could do more research on these underground facilities on my behalf (time provided of course) and let me know if the information smells like a lie. Ive seen pictures of the signs warning people you cant cross or you will be shot in places where there is seemingly nothing. and seen video footage of the black SUV's telling people to go back where they came from unless they would like to be shot but still denying existence of anything there. 
> 
> 
> I would like nothing more for my reoccuring dreams to be debunked rather than validated but I feel just as you in the first response, that the course of the future will be a bleak one. Humans consumeristic nature will only get worse before it gets better unless a cataclysmic event on a massive scale happens and opens the minds of all, if any at all are left in the wake.



I'll debunk.

It's a dream, while dreams are known to show the future they are also known to show issues and problems you are having in your own life.

Do you feel at times like the world around you is coming to an end? And that it is completely out of your control?
Moving from one side of the world to another completely out of touch with everyone you've ever known?

----------


## waterwitch

Gosh, i don't know where to start, so much info and experience to respond to....

never had dreams about 2moons.  but i have had dreams about floods.  

i live on a boat, and in my flood dreams, sometimes my boat just gets picked up by this big tidal wave and gets swept out to sea .
( normally i am moored up in an estuary or harbour somewhere in the dream - which is odd, cos at the moment i live on an inland canal, high up in the yorkshire hills in the middle of the UK, nowhere near the sea or tidal flood zone)

sometimes i then find my boat battered and torn where the wave has dumped it, down stream somewhere

apart from these few flood dreams, i havent' dreamed of world apocalypse or anything on a globally destructive scale.

however, for many years i have felt it as a deep knowing that i am and will be one of the 'survivors'.  at first i didn't really know what i would be surviving.  over time i have been drawn to acquiring skills and knowledge that would help me to survive in disaster situations.  also changing my lifestyle; buying a boat, living more simply, using less of everything, learning how to live by simple means, collecting wood to keep me warm, to cook by, to heat my water with, having less gadgets.  just downscaling and gaining survival skills on many levels.  its not even that i was ever 'interested' in survival of 'whatever'.  i just knew deep down that i must do these things.  it wasnt a hobby, interest or need to be different.  it was simply a course that i was destined to follow as i would be one of the ones left when much of the rest of humanity is wiped off the face of this planet.





> I also have a reoccuring dream of a near future water-world. The sea level has risen 100 feet or more, but some land areas are still inhabitable. Rouge groups of people travel and live on boats. The boats themselves are modern but worn, but other than that there isn't much technology. There are pirates in the water we are constantly fighting and running from. Needless to say, this is somewhat of a nightmare and I really dont like being in that place.
> 
> 
> // cybereality



This is part of the future i am pretty sure i will inhabit.  there are many of us on boats who see this future.

We are skilling up for a time when much of our modern technology is wiped out.  learning basic electrical skills, how to appropriate technology for our own survival uses.  basic mechanical knowledge.  my next goal.  learn how to sail.  no engines needed, oil will be scarce.

on a different note - serpents - i dream often of serpents, usually cobras.  they are almost always either white, black or black and white striped.  they started off being quite docile, seeming to be dead or asleep.  these days they are always active, normally trying and often succeeding in biting me.  i never die from the bites, and i seem to know on a subconscious level that they are actually giving me a gift of some kind.  whether it is knowledge, energy, or what, i'm not sure.  

the serpent is also fundamentally equated with the sacred Kundalini energy, sexual soul life force energy. 

 i recently attended a two week shamanic healing workshop called DE-ARMOURING  in which we worked with and summoned up this kundalini energy and it was the most deeply transformative process i have ever b een through.  the medicine of snake is about the shedding of skins, death change transformation and re-birth, 
According to many ancient tribal cultures, snake is the ultimate energy of human evolution, as it strips away the old, outmoded, deadwood of our selves and takes us through a death re-birth experience to emerge as lighter, brighter, shinier, more consciously evolved on every level.  and this doesn't just happen once, it is a continuous cycle.

this sexual serpent energy has been repressed and demonised by institutional patriarchal religion for the purposes of controlling humanity.  by closing down the base chakra (true connection to the earth and our own greatest soul force energy) and crown chakra (true unlimited connection and communication to the spirit and dream realms) we are trapped and disempowered, no longer able to be the true channels for light to flow through us from earth to heaven and back again.  opening these channels will lead to greater conscious evolution of humanity.

and talking about cycles, the lunar cycle is also about death and re-birth.  

check out pagan triple goddess teachings for greater understanding of this - the waxing moon (crescent, getting bigger) is the maiden, the springtime, the virgin, budding, blossoming, blooming - the full moon is the mother, mid - summer, pregnant, birthing, fertile, abundant, ripe - the waning moon is the crone, autumn, dying, fading, going inwards, nearing completion of the cycle, wisdom, maturity, knowledge - the new or dark moon is death, mid-winter, the void, the great mystery, the place of stillness and all potential. 

this is the power of the feminine.

as human beings, our bodies are 70% water, so just like the moon pulls and pushes the tides, she also pulls and pushes our internal waters.

50% of the human population has a monthly cycle that is directly influenced and controlled by the moon.  as women we go through this death (bleeding) and re-birth (ovulation)  cycle every month.  and you men wonder why women get funny when they bleed, they are going through a mini-death experience every month.  this is our womb medicine.  it is the everlasting process of creation and destruction.  the macrocosm of the universe being played out in the microcosm of the wombspace.

moon, tides, waves, serpents, they are all linked to the feminine and the goddess.  we are coming to the close of an era of patriarchal social dominance.  an era where the God ruled to the exclusion and repression of the Goddess.  we have suppressed the feminine divine for too long.  or maybe this was just an aspect of a greater cycle.  i believe that the onset of 2012 will bring a re-balancing between the masculine and feminine energies of our planet and solar system.

the great storms, hurricanes and tsunamis that we have been experiencing over the last few years are directly correlating with solar storms and flares.  first the sun storms and flares happen, then the earth throws out a destructive water based storm.

the sun (male) and the earth (female) are fighting.  this is not just about what we as humans are doing to the earth mother (and to each other), it is a galactic and cosmic re-balancing going on.

The more we fight the return of the Goddess the more she will wipe us out.
if we graciously welcome her back into our hearts with love and respect, we may be spared.

i think this will be more difficult for the men of this planet, as they have not been shown the beauty and power of the feminine.  they have been taught to objectify, debase and dominate her.  to fear and ridicule her powers

the women have been taught to be submisive, to resent their own cycles, their own power and magik.  it will be just as difficult for them to regain their true sense of self and strength.  Gentle power.  intuitive knowing

as all systems of being attempt to find their natural balance and equilibrium, so we are caught up in the homeostatic process.  we can affect it .  we have the power to help or hinder the swing of the pendulum.

the moon presides over dreaming, the Goddess is calling you in your dreams to awaken.

Much of what i have just written is not my conscious thought process, it just typed itself out.  we are all channels for the light, and light is simply cosmic information.

----------


## FoundMe

Hi, I need to talk to you. Are you still on this site? I wonder if you're still alive. You predicted the Japanese Tsunami. I found this site because I had a dream of 2 full moons then a catastrophic event happening and I would like to talk to you about it.

----------


## Lang

Welcome to the forum! I think I've had a similar dream too. This is an old Topic from like 2008. You are welcome to send the original poster a pm or make a new topic about this subject. However, the OP haven't been on for years. Good luck, though!

----------


## FoundMe

> Welcome to the forum! I think I've had a similar dream too. This is an old Topic from like 2008. You are welcome to send the original poster a pm or make a new topic about this subject. However, the OP haven't been on for years. Good luck, though!



Yes this is why I was writing him. He wrote this before the actual Japanese Tsunami occurred. I don't think he made it though because I checked and after 2011 there was no more activity from him> I needed to talk to him about my dream, it didn't have waves in mine but it had 2 full moons then a catastrophe in our country (America)

----------


## gab

The OP actually had been on the forum just recently, that's why staff left this thread opened  :tongue2: 

If he doesn't reply though, don't be disappointed. He was here in 2016, so he may pop back in again.

----------


## Lang

In that case, carry on.  ::D:  I'm sure there are plenty of people who can help with what you are looking for too!  :smiley:

----------

